# Pictures wanted.



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi,

On the scales and fangs website (Scales and Fangs |) we have a "your photo's" gallery, but it is pretty empty atm. 

So, we want ur pics to put into it. 

Please post any good pics here, along with your name and the animals name and we will check them for suitablilty and add them, along with a note of credit to yourself. 

Regards
Dan


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

links not working, what sort of thing are you after?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

My mistake, sorry. Corrected now. 

Basically, any picture of an exotic pet...or a setup etc.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Any?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Some of my babies


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Ohh cool id love to see mine on there 

First off we have Zhen the Chinese water dragon









And then my Carolina Het anery corn snake his names Marley









My names Karl Winter Btw: victory:
*


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

e-mailed this pic over
(Yoda the monkey-tailed skink)









Cheers,

Matt


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

You can use these if you want:smile:

This is Iggy









And this is Raison









Sorry, they are a little big.
Laurie


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

OKies, going to save, and upload them. Can i have names (real ones) for credit. Initials are ok i guess, but not usernames


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

And animal names too


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Goldie

















Drago























I love our beardies


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Love the pic of goldie Dean, thanks.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

All posted pics are now there.

Please check your pics, incase i made an error (spelling, credit, name)

Thanks 
Dan
Scales and Fangs |


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cool.


Dean Thorp*e*


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry mate...Read once, cock up 5 times  corrected now


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

here are a few for you...male panther is an old school nosy be called billy. female is a diamond ambanja called diamond and the bosc is a bosc called herman!

oh and my name would be Ian Clark..and i would be human but only just.


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Petal


















Lily


















Bella


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Fizzgig


















Gilbert


















Puck


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks. 

Do you have them in "bigger" at all please, becasue they will blurr if i strech them. 

Regards
Dan


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Whoo I get to show my babies off!!! 

Miss Pixie - Snow Corn









Poppy (Amel)









Baby Grumplyn

















Matilda









Obi and Matilda awwwww









Let me know if any are any good  

x


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Forgot my Special Obi! lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pixie_bex said:


> Forgot my Special Obi! lol


gizza kiss darlin :lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Obi is a boy and he doesnt swing that way thank you very much! :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

damb it lol, i wanted to make true giants


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol Thanks Bex, wil add them now. And you didnt tell me that "baby" grumplyn was huge :shock: maybe i wont have that cuddle after all...or maybe i will anyway


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

oh and my name is Rebecca Holmes 

I did tell you Grumpy was a beast! lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, but given he was called "baby" i was thinking "finger nipping" not "hand removing"


And now i gotta update ur name, cos credit is given to "bex" now :roll:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Newky- 6ft Boa









bosshogg- 4ft guyian x hogg island









candy- candy cane corn









baby- rescue royal python









Credit- Clare Tucker


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

heres our bosc called Savvy










and here's a pic of drago about to eat a cricket











my name is Theresa presley


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Heres a few of my lot..
Lulu and Lola








Leo








Billy








Barney








My fave pic ever of Lola 









Credit if you use them is Kate Statham...I def think you should put Billy on coz he's gorrrrgeous!


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

*my turn *

Ekan









Ell-nvm to blurry


Fang









more Fang









 dont have to use just wanted to see if you liked them and Josh.D will do as my name

thanks for looking


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

You can use any of these Dan ...


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

ALl being/are uploadded....Steve whate are they?

My guess is 1)grey rat snake 
2/3/4) havent got a clue!

But all pics are welcome!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Also what are their names please. I cant refer to them as "snake" its not kind :d


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> ALl being/are uploadded....Steve whate are they?
> 
> My guess is 1)grey rat snake
> 2/3/4) havent got a clue!
> ...


1 = Grey rat snake ( Pantherophis obsoletus spiloides ) - Laurence

2-3 = Korean rat snake ( Elaphe anomola) - Maggie

4-5 = Russian rat snake (Elaphe schrencki) - Frank


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks  will add now. Who you want credit to? (is ur name ok, or soming else?)


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Thanks  will add now. Who you want credit to? (is ur name ok, or soming else?)



name is fine mate  let me know if you want any more


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

heres spike and my name is james scrivener


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

heres brutus my brutal everglades lol, (sorry pic is small but wont let me resize it)


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

Heres tiny and boe my names James

Tiny - burmese Python









Tiny again








Boe - Albino Burmese Python









If you want to use them dan feel free


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I will get the pics here, and put them into the gallery, THANKS.

All other additions are to be sent to my e-mail, as this is becoming a full time job!

Send them under this format of user name. 
ANIMAL NAME YOUR NAME 

Name =Xennon-Danny Turrant. 

If you are sending more than one of the same animal, send them as 1/2/3/4 at the end. 

All pics of reasonable qualtiy and are of a suitable subject matter wll be added. 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

californian kingsnake








cornsnake








leopard gecko








little tai








royal python








albino cali king








texas ratsnake
should be a few lol/....


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Darkdan for you to use at shop*

Hi DarkDan,

Here are some photos for you, For credits my name D M A Wright



Butter corn snake Kerrygold










Minstral Anery A Corn snake









Female Cali King egg slug from Cadbury









Female Royal Python Sly










Western Hognose Morse het 100% albino for your pleasure slither61


----------

